# The Salt Lake City Temple - LDS Church



## manies_flip (Nov 8, 2011)

I love the architectural design of the one Utah, its very classy with a lot of history. The Spiral Temple is just WOW~


----------



## JohnKay75 (May 22, 2017)




----------

